# Is this notch too large?



## rshuey (Mar 19, 2012)

What a professional job.

View attachment 1669


View attachment 1669


/monthly_2012_03/102_1816.jpg.3bdbb87bf98b452bc573a4b65924d030.jpg


----------



## Dennis (Mar 19, 2012)

Perfect


----------



## fatboy (Mar 19, 2012)

wow, wow, wow, wow!

Yeah, I got me a brand new reciprocating saw, I can make it fit, no problem.

How did you keep from laughing out loud right on the spot?


----------



## rshuey (Mar 19, 2012)

I have an entire folder of workmanship. I might have to start my own ICE thread


----------



## rshuey (Mar 19, 2012)

You see how the HVAC guy installed 2 4 x 4's(you can see one in the pic)


----------



## globe trekker (Mar 19, 2012)

rshuey,

Can you please submit a photo of the compliant fix for this.  Thanks!

.


----------



## steveray (Mar 19, 2012)

It wouldn't be if the member grew to 4 times its current size.......WOW!


----------



## cda (Mar 19, 2012)

Darn termites


----------



## rshuey (Mar 19, 2012)

globe trekker said:
			
		

> rshuey,Can you please submit a photo of the compliant fix for this.  Thanks!
> 
> .


I don't have a photo handy, but probably just needs some Great Stuff.


----------



## gbhammer (Mar 19, 2012)

rshuey said:
			
		

> I don't have a photo handy, but probably just needs some Great Stuff.


Does Lowes or Home Depot carry that? Prety sure 84 Lumber and Builders Square went under because they could'nt get the "Great Stuff"


----------



## globe trekker (Mar 19, 2012)

Great Stuff and gray duct tape can fix anything!    

.


----------



## rshuey (Mar 19, 2012)

You have to buy the orange great stuff, not the yellow great stuff. the yellow isn't "structural"


----------



## fatboy (Mar 19, 2012)

I thought if you had duct tape then you didn't even need the great stuff..........


----------



## Frank (Mar 19, 2012)

Cannot really see enought in the pic but it may be ok as a bearing post is added to the right and on the left is a wall-- why didnt they just cut it off?


----------



## Alias (Mar 19, 2012)

Priceless!  :mrgreen:


----------



## codeworks (Mar 19, 2012)

why didn't they just offset it into the floor joist space (kick it up towards the subfloor). nice job, not! that puts the "H" in hack....


----------



## fireguy (Mar 19, 2012)

Notch is OK, duct is too small.  Then the dead tree could be screwed to the duct.


----------



## TheCommish (Mar 20, 2012)

I had to ask my Administrative Assist if it was code compliant, she is still laughing.

Who uses galvanized pipe for plumbing, is that fire sprinkler piping?


----------



## David Henderson (Mar 21, 2012)

Fill the notch with High Pressure Rags and seal in with Duct tape.Good to go.


----------



## fireguy (Mar 21, 2012)

TheCommish said:
			
		

> I had to ask my Administrative Assist if it was code compliant, she is still laughing.Who uses galvanized pipe for plumbing, is that fire sprinkler piping?


Sprinkler pipe is black or orange


----------



## Big Mac (Mar 21, 2012)

rule of thumb - if yoiu have to ask, it's too large.


----------



## TheCommish (Mar 21, 2012)

in wet or damp location sprinkler piping can be galvinized also, just finished a highway garage an the speck call for all the piping to be galvinized.


----------



## Finpecia (Apr 4, 2012)

responses very

Your comments are very appreciated


----------



## BSSTG (Apr 4, 2012)

What I hear from time to time.

"It's my gd building and i'll do what I want with it."

BS


----------

